

Easy-Python: Libraries and Resources - fsp
http://easy-python.readthedocs.org/en/latest/

======
nigma
This is a nice list. There's also [https://github.com/vinta/awesome-
python](https://github.com/vinta/awesome-python), which is a bit more
comprehensive.

~~~
chdir
Came here to post the same link. This includes a lot of packages that I use.

------
Walkman
Why not add these to the Python Guide [1]? When I'm learning/reading about
something, I like big, comprehensive resources, especially if they cover the
same topic, instead of hunting for small websites like this...

[1]: [http://docs.python-guide.org](http://docs.python-guide.org)

------
waitingkuo
It almost collects all the packages I've ever used. Nice list!

------
anscarius
Web2py?????

